

Verizon’s giving $1M to world-changing startups in education, health, and more - tryary
http://www.tryary.com/news/1257/verizon-s-giving-1m-to-world-ch

======
PaulHoule
Why won't Verizon spend money to spread out affordable FIOS service?

